# More power?



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

What mods should i do to get more power? I'm ordering the QSC clutch kit soon but what else should i do?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

exhaust will help some, programmer too... that's about it unless you go into the motor.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah i don't want to go into the motor. And i've looked for programmers but all i found is cdi's, are they the same thing? If not i cannot find a programmer that will fit my bike!


----------



## SouthernMudder (Apr 2, 2012)

being you have a 2005 sportsman 400, your probaley carb'd, so you'd need to find a jet kit. So pretty much a good free flow filter, exhaust and jet kit and that's all you can do unless do internal mods


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah i just looked at a dynojet jet kit and may get that. You don't have to open the motor for that right?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

bruteman19 said:


> Yeah i just looked at a dynojet jet kit and may get that. You don't have to open the motor for that right?


No it want require you to go into the motor but you will have to take carb apart to put the new jets in. Its nothing major though.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! Plan on getting a clutch kit, jet kit, and exhaust. Thanks again! :bigok:


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

and if u want, u can throw in a k&n air filter


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah i forgot to add that. Actually i already have it just haven't put it on


----------

